# Two MRI's in 10 days...



## Fight like a Girl (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a little down after the message today indicating that in addition to the MRI eight days ago, the neurologist has ordered another MRI, of the pituitary gland...which they took the liberty of scheduling for two days from now.

Considering the speed at which everything else is scheduled within the medical field, this is troubling.

Are MRI's(w & w/o contrast) of the brain and the pituitary glad different? And what exactly are "we" looking for?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Possibly a tumor on your pituitary?


----------

